# Picture War!!!!



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

This is how you play:

Post a picture that "beats" the picture before you, then the next person posts a picture that beats that picture, and so on.

For example, if a rock is posted, the next person can post paper, since paper beats rock. And so on...

So I'll start randomly with a cookie...










*Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*



> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^:hahagood one


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

quietly steps up behind cookie monster...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Fire... meet water:


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

thinking


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Waterfall is more powerful than that!


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:O there isn't enough paper towels :cry


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

He's better as:


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I prefer...


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

He killed Sweeney.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)




----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

come at me bro


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

naw, come at me brah


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

U mad brah?!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

*robotic voice* ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

John The Great said:


>


:haha


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Underwater volcanoes! so sick


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

awesome idea dude


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Meh still needs more missiles


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> awesome idea dude


Thank you, but it's honestly not mine. I got bored and searched for once popular posts in this section. This thread idea was a very popular game on here a few years ago. So I thought I'd try and bring it back.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

*those were Tubas right?*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

reaffected said:


>


tubas or really old saxaphones, yes.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

hrm


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

reaffected said:


> hrm


leaves?


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

hehe

rust


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This is the most nonsensical thread I've seen in a while. It reminds me of life. Anyway:


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Since a red X is all I see:


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Description: Tic-Tac-Toe in red ... O wins


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

CumulusCongestus said:


> Description: Tic-Tac-Toe in red ... O wins


"O wins" (oh) wins, or (zero) wins? :haha


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Amocholes said:


>


 TRON?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

GameGuy said:


> TRON?


Wargames - A very young Matthew Broderick.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm losing the direction of this thread, but since nothing can beat Sir David Attenborough, OM:


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Darwin can beat Sir David Attenborough


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Uhhh b!tch please


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't pop the balloon?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Pee-Wee Herman with a balloon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stalin wins hands down, he has killed more innocent people than Hitler


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> I'm losing the direction of this threadQUOTE]
> 
> Direction?... Apparently you guys understand something that I don't about this thread. And I created it, LOL.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Stalin wins hands down, he has killed more innocent people than Hitler


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

okk, not to sound stupid, but how do we post a picture? I tried moving it on the reply box but then I get the message : "The text that you have entered is too long (20458 characters). Please shorten it to 10000 characters long."


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

toutenkarthon said:


> okk, not to sound stupid, but how do we post a picture? I tried moving it on the reply box but then I get the message : "The text that you have entered is too long (20458 characters). Please shorten it to 10000 characters long."


Click the yellow square on the message box below, (where it has the B _I_ U, the yellow sqaure second from the right.) That's the insert image tab. Then, you have to paste the full internet link of the picture you want into the box that pops up. Or, click the Go Advanced button below, then scroll down and click manage attachments, then browse and upload.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Click the yellow square on the message box below, (where it has the B _I_ U, the yellow sqaure second from the right.) That's the insert image tab. Then, you have to paste the full internet link of the picture you want into the box that pops up. Or, click the Go Advanced button below, then scroll down and click manage attachments, then browse and upload.


Ok thanks!


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Heretic!



GameGuy said:


>


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

This thread is made of win...

but my response to excessive funk music is:


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

wtf lol


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

You all died.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Pft as if it can touch me.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm gonna get ya!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

George says the war is over too (so the war ain't over)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Try to burn this knot.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not only did I burn it:








I MADE A SHOW OUT OF IT!!!

Beat That!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm gonna rain on your parade.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lightning rain


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I see a swirling optical illusion...
so:


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

There. Are you happy now?


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> There. Are you happy now?


... :fall
This is too cute.
:dead *white flag*


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Tania I said:


> ... :fall
> This is too cute.
> :dead *white flag*


LOLcats always win cuteness battles.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Beat that!:clap


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

gustafsg said:


> LOLcats always win cuteness battles.


...:dead
Please let me regain consciousness first..

Attack to all the cutieesss..!!!!


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

world largest lasagna, garfield will either become to fat to move or die of high cholesterol lol


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

That's a Light Snack for Competitive Eating Champion Sonya Thomas.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Burger ruined, it's got a gurken


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

lisa will take care of that


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

kappa maki :b


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

reminds me of little rascals 
just beat the size though, not the 'artistic beauty' part.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

For you Tania :clap


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Edit: Oh, too late. Let's see.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> For you Tania :clap


Thanks bigblue38! :boogie



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> .


Gangsta sesame? :lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry Jess.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

(Goku practicing a kamehameha wave, lol):


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Uncle sam, meet Uncle Bush:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

speaking of big brains:


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry its so small but look close.

How do i make the picture bigger??????


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!!! Good one Daniel. You just took the game to a whole nother level!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

pffft ... who needs humans.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Hachiko: I do. :cry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Daniel C said:


>


No rats allowed :boogie


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I found this thread to be too brilliant to disappear. Let's bring it back.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Come on guys. It isn't too hard.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

payback:


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Come on everyone... let's bring this thread back!!!!!


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I CANNOT believe I just found this picture of him:


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

(^I hope you're joking)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Of course I was


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Darn, was hoping someone would do the "Mall Cop" theme.

All well


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

For this, there is only one solution.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

okay here it is.His name is King Smiley2,but u already know that.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> okay here it is.


Is it yours?

The war goes on,


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> Is it yours?
> 
> The war goes on,


What war?That doesn't even count as a skirmish compared to King Smiley2!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

It's a gif- wot u gonna do bout it????


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> It's a gif- wot u gonna do bout it????


We shall rebel!WITH FORCE!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no idea what that's supposed to mean but because nothing is better than John Stuart Mill:


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:lol

How about:


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Who??


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

renegadereloaded said:


>


spider!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Watch out!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Speaking of "Watch Out":


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

The surfers are here

And someone else posted while I was posting hahah


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

You have been owned


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

GameGuy said:


>


That's bad luck............


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Omg you cheated on me with that....human ^^^


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OH HO!!! So you're taking it THAT direction eh?

Well take this!:


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

...

Fine.
TAKE THIS!!!!:


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Am I doing it right...?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

18andLife said:


> Am I doing it right...?


Yes, your doing it right.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Daniel C said:


>


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

This game really took a turn for the worse. How about:


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Gravity


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

ilana said:


>












it also has laser vision now so you guys are pretty much screwed


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

GameGuy said:


>


 This made me laugh the roof off!U owe me a new roof gameguy!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

General the Panda said:


>


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


:clap


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Theyre both german,and both geniuses,like me.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## XSamX (Aug 31, 2012)

*Sorry guys, but I just won the whole damn thing *










Ladies and Gents..... Chuck Norris.
Thank you and good night.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

XSamX said:


> Ladies and Gents..... Chuck Norris.
> Thank you and good night.


nope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bruce lee GOOOOOOOODnite


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Honey Badger don't care


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

XSamX said:


> Ladies and Gents..... Chuck Norris.
> Thank you and good night.


I can't believe it, Chuck Norris should have been a thread ender, how can you post something after it ?


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I can't believe it, Chuck Norris should have been a thread ender, how can you post something after it ?


r u serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!no bruce lee eneded it thank you!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

XSamX said:


> Ladies and Gents..... Chuck Norris.
> Thank you and good night.


This thread is over XSamX won.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

RAMBO!


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

why are we still posting Chuck Norris ftw. Its over


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OKAY! Okay... XSamX won that battle.

Now, a NEW BATTLE WILL BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...



Oh, and by the way, this THREAD doesn't end... the "BATTLE" Ends. If we all agree that someone's posted picture takes the cake, then once I become aware of that, I'll post a new "Battle Starter" image.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Start with:


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

looks like i win lol, alright start again. This time no Chuck Norris :lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Actually... No 50piece... What do Chuck and Darth Vader have in common?


Continue with the Darth Vader Picture please.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> A. What do Chuck and Darth Vader have in common?


whats that?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

50piecesteve said:


> whats that?


:blank... Sarcasim is a foreign language to you... Isn't it.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> :blank... Sarcasim is a foreign language to you... Isn't it.


when its written on a forum, yes sir it is.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Since a red X is all I see:


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Spoilers?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

^ All I see is 'Image hosted by Angelfire' + url


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Can I post twice ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Can I post twice ?


Post TWICE?!!!!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Post TWICE?!!!!


It isn't against the rules :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

General the Panda said:


>


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

General the Panda said:


>


Chuck here looks like:


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd like to refresh this thread:


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Girls make everything better.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Or alternatively:


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Just trying to refresh my thread.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

www.google.no/search?q=worried&sour...w_post%2F38-car-crash-on-first-avenue;600;400


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

@spitfire444 He remembered it after 14 months lol.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------

